# Crit Me English



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

The saddle looks a bit small for you and you have a pretty bad chair seat in some of those pics. I would try to drop the stirrups a hole as well. You guys are looking good though!! I went from English to Western lol I know how it is hahah


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That saddle is NOT doing you or your horse any favors. It's sitting too low in the pommel and is tipping you forwards. The knee is all wrong and the saddle is too small for your leg. It's sitting uneven so I'm sure it's not feeling too good on your horse's withers either. 
It looks to me like you need to work on your leg - again, keeping in mind that the saddle is not helping you at all. Ditch it and get something that fits you and your horse. Anyways, you need to start at your base and work up - for legs, that's a lot of two point (because when you take away the seat, what are you left with? Yep!) and sinking into your heels. Lots and LOTS of no-stirrup work, too - take them off the saddle entirely if you're tempted to use them. Transitions, circles, you name it - do it without stirrups and in two point. 
Close your fingers, keep those wrists straight and elbows in by your side. You're tipping forwards as well - again, saddle plays a big part in that - so think of opening your chest, rolling your pelvis into "neutral" and bringing your shoulders back in line so you have a straight line shoulder-hip-heel. 
Keep in mind that you cannot expect to be perfect at something if you haven't practiced. English riding (riding in general of course, but I find our skimpy leathers and saddles particularly so) is very unforgiving; if you don't use it, you lose it! I love the smile on your face - that tells me so much right there. Keep up with the work and you'll see it pay off. 
I should post pics of me and Ro from the first day I owned him, compared to now, 4 months later. I cannot believe the difference.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> The saddle looks a bit small for you and you have a pretty bad chair seat in some of those pics. I would try to drop the stirrups a hole as well. You guys are looking good though!! I went from English to Western lol I know how it is hahah


I agree....saddle is def too small, I was thinking that as well as I was looking at these pics again.....should have known, I've had it for about 10years now! lol Thanks!



JustDressageIt said:


> That saddle is NOT doing you or your horse any favors. It's sitting too low in the pommel and is tipping you forwards. The knee is all wrong and the saddle is too small for your leg. It's sitting uneven so I'm sure it's not feeling too good on your horse's withers either.
> It looks to me like you need to work on your leg - again, keeping in mind that the saddle is not helping you at all. Ditch it and get something that fits you and your horse. Anyways, you need to start at your base and work up - for legs, that's a lot of two point (because when you take away the seat, what are you left with? Yep!) and sinking into your heels. Lots and LOTS of no-stirrup work, too - take them off the saddle entirely if you're tempted to use them. Transitions, circles, you name it - do it without stirrups and in two point.
> Close your fingers, keep those wrists straight and elbows in by your side. You're tipping forwards as well - again, saddle plays a big part in that - so think of opening your chest, rolling your pelvis into "neutral" and bringing your shoulders back in line so you have a straight line shoulder-hip-heel.
> Keep in mind that you cannot expect to be perfect at something if you haven't practiced. English riding (riding in general of course, but I find our skimpy leathers and saddles particularly so) is very unforgiving; if you don't use it, you lose it! I love the smile on your face - that tells me so much right there. Keep up with the work and you'll see it pay off.
> I should post pics of me and Ro from the first day I owned him, compared to now, 4 months later. I cannot believe the difference.


Thank you for the crit!!! I knew I had a lot of work to do just getting on to be honest! ****.....I agree though, I think it def is time for a new saddle! Hah, cheap doesnt describe this saddle....my mom bought it off ebay for me for Christmas about 10years ago for about $150!! Haha. It worked at the time, but as you can see, it def is too small! Thanks again though! Hope to post new pics of us improving


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My input, it should be Criticize My English

Apart from that JDI has it nailed


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, I agree with all that JDI said. (it's so easy to just come along after she's done all the work and go along free for the ride!).

Rodeo is pretty downhill by nature. You may find that a western saddle will ultimately be more comfortable for you as a rider, since they tend to have more of a lift in front (on the seat portion) that can counteract the downward slope of the horse's back. you can still rein him like an English horse, but ride in a W saddle.

I agree saddle is too small and kind of "wonky".


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> My input, it should be Criticize My English
> 
> Apart from that JDI has it nailed


Haha, your right! Thanks GH! 



tinyliny said:


> Well, I agree with all that JDI said. (it's so easy to just come along after she's done all the work and go along free for the ride!).
> 
> Rodeo is pretty downhill by nature. You may find that a western saddle will ultimately be more comfortable for you as a rider, since they tend to have more of a lift in front (on the seat portion) that can counteract the downward slope of the horse's back. you can still rein him like an English horse, but ride in a W saddle.
> 
> I agree saddle is too small and kind of "wonky".


Thanks Tiny! I agree 100%! I do feel like Im falling forward when Im riding him English, and dont when riding him Western, so your right! Thanks again!


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Agree with everyhting JD said. I also think you are hollowing out the base of your spine too much making you look stiff. Get a new saddle which fits you and the horse then RELAX. Heels need to be well down and your weight pushed into them, not your toes. Keep practising. Took me a while to get my position right and even now, I still need to think about what I'm doing. Also bear in mind that every horse is different and what may work on one horse, may not work on another. Biggest piece of advice is to enjoy your riding and always, always WEAR A HARD HAT.


----------



## AllisonMarie (Oct 25, 2012)

your stirrups look a hole too long and remember to put your heels down. If you put your stirrups up a hole it will help with your leg swinging forward like in picture 11. It also looks like you're carrying your hands too much, relax and try to make them look more fluid and natural.

All of these are minor and are corrected with time and practice  other than that i think you look great and your english eq is coming along nicely


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

AllisonMarie said:


> your stirrups look a hole too long and remember to put your heels down. If you put your stirrups up a hole it will help with your leg swinging forward like in picture 11. It also looks like you're carrying your hands too much, relax and try to make them look more fluid and natural.
> 
> All of these are minor and are corrected with time and practice  other than that i think you look great and your english eq is coming along nicely


The stirrups are in no way too long, they are too short!

I don't know if what I am going to say has already been said because I havn't read the other comments, I'm just going to write down what I see. I am training to be an instructor so this is good practice 

You really need to lengthen your stirrup and that will allow the leg to fall down and around the horse more, at the moment you are perched on the stirrup rather than allowing the weight to fall down into the lower leg. Once you have the leg longer, you can learn to wrap it around your horse and keep it underneath you instead of having it swing way infront of where it should be. It should be on or just behind the girth. 

It also looks like you need to roll yourself backwards almost, sit back onto your seat bones rather than sitting on your inner thighs and, ehem, "lady area"  That will allow you to have a better seat.

I also think you look a bit tense so roll those shoulders back, loosen up and really open up through your chest. Relax the arms but maintain a bend at the elbow, allowing a straight line from your elbow to the horses mouth.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You look good English but ditch that saddle, your position will improve greatly by just doing that! That is your biggest problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

waresbear said:


> You look good English but ditch that saddle, your position will improve greatly by just doing that! That is your biggest problem.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thanks waresbear!! Saddle has since been sold, and I have been riding bareback, and Western and working on my seat and balance, some days I feel like Im doing great, and have great balance, and other days I feel like Im getting on for the first time! lol


----------



## Justina (Jan 9, 2013)

Gorgeous horse 
My main concern is - he's really young... I understand that being part TB he should be maturing faster, however, to me he looks like he still has quite a bit of growing and filling out to do, hence I wouldn't be riding him just yet. The weight on his back isn't doing him any favours.

The bareback riding actually isn't too good for a horse's back either. Of course, it depends on how much of it you do and how often. Bear in mind that saddles are purposely made to distribute the weight evenly and the keep clear of the spine which is important if you want the back to be sound and well developed.

When the time comes I would go for a dressage saddle or maybe for a GP/Dressage but just choose a brand and type that doesn't make you feel like you are tipping forward.

P.S. Completely off topic but - do you have any Lithuanian heritage? Your last name (I'm assuming this by your nickname) sounds very Lithuanian


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Justina said:


> Gorgeous horse
> My main concern is - he's really young... I understand that being part TB he should be maturing faster, however, to me he looks like he still has quite a bit of growing and filling out to do, hence I wouldn't be riding him just yet. The weight on his back isn't doing him any favours.
> 
> The bareback riding actually isn't too good for a horse's back either. Of course, it depends on how much of it you do and how often. Bear in mind that saddles are purposely made to distribute the weight evenly and the keep clear of the spine which is important if you want the back to be sound and well developed.
> ...


Thanks for the post! This post was originally made back in Oct 2012, honestly, have ridden him very little since then. 

As for the Lithuanian heritage, I sure do! My grandfather is originally from there, and eventually I would like to take a trip over there


----------



## Justina (Jan 9, 2013)

csimkunas6 said:


> Thanks for the post! This post was originally made back in Oct 2012, honestly, have ridden him very little since then.
> 
> As for the Lithuanian heritage, I sure do! My grandfather is originally from there, and eventually I would like to take a trip over there



I think it will do him a lot of good if he has some time off - both physically and mentally  If it were me I would touch him until spring, and then start the lunge work to get him in better shape and muscle him up, then start riding very lightly in the summer. Are you planning on using him for English or Western?

Again sorry about the OT  If you ever decide to go on a trip over here let me know


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Justina said:


> I think it will do him a lot of good if he has some time off - both physically and mentally  If it were me I would touch him until spring, and then start the lunge work to get him in better shape and muscle him up, then start riding very lightly in the summer. Are you planning on using him for English or Western?
> 
> Again sorry about the OT  If you ever decide to go on a trip over here let me know


Thats pretty much what Ive been doing to be honest with you, I may have a day here or there where I will work him, but at the moment, I really dont have any place to work him how he needs to be, and Ive been busy with some things, so that is what will most likely happen. 

No problem, about the question though, Ive met quite a few people from over there through my highschool a few years ago!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Not going to critigue but I have to say aftering looking at your pictures.....OH HOW I MISS THAT SAND WHERE YOU ARE!!!!! I love the mountains but darn I miss the coast.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> Not going to critigue but I have to say aftering looking at your pictures.....OH HOW I MISS THAT SAND WHERE YOU ARE!!!!! I love the mountains but darn I miss the coast.


Hahaha, and Im the opposite! I love it here on the coast, dont get me wrong, but I miss the mountains! Which is why, besides a fantastic job offer for my husband, we are moving back to the mountains of WV!!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

OH YAY!!! LoL LOVE the riding up here but its hard on us keeping our guys in tip top shape so we can ride around here. These mountains aint no joke. Our pasture puffs cant even make it on a 15 minute ride before they act like they are going to topple over.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

While you're waiting on a saddle.. you should totally watch this video. Chair seat isn't always attributed entirely to your saddle. It's also how you sit. I know in western riding, you sit more on your pockets. In English riding, you need a balance between your pubic bone and your seat bones. If you sit too far forward on your pelvis, you tip forward. If you sit too far back, you lean back and your legs have no choice but to flop forwards.

How To Practice Your Classical Seat In Horseback Riding - YouTube


----------



## lovestruck (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't think anyone has mentioned this: you need to pick up the reins. You're riding with NO contact. In English, we ride with the horse "on the bit" or collected, as I'm sure you know. Your reins scream Western to me, as the horse is long and low and your hands are almost at the buckle. You need to pick up the reins by quite a bit and get him to bend and flex for you, engage his hindquarters and collect. I know you said his mouth was a little sore so perhaps not something you need to worry about yet, but in the long run if you want to ride English, you can't always be on such a long rein. This is the ideal form: http://www.horseandcountry.tv/sites/default/files/imagecache/300x170/RoundHorse.jpg

Also, for your leg: you want a line from your heel, hip and shoulder. That means leg back, heels down and shoulders forward. "Chair seat" is more functional for Western riders (i.e. when you're doing a 6hr cattle drive you don't give a **** about your form as long as its functional!). This picture shows it nicely (ignore the middle image): http://www.lighthandshorsemanship.com/articles/2008/Article2/images/equitation.jpg


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

lovestruck said:


> I don't think anyone has mentioned this: you need to pick up the reins. You're riding with NO contact. In English, we ride with the horse "on the bit" or collected, as I'm sure you know. Your reins scream Western to me, as the horse is long and low and your hands are almost at the buckle. You need to pick up the reins by quite a bit and get him to bend and flex for you, engage his hindquarters and collect. I know you said his mouth was a little sore so perhaps not something you need to worry about yet, but in the long run if you want to ride English, you can't always be on such a long rein. This is the ideal form: http://www.horseandcountry.tv/sites/default/files/imagecache/300x170/RoundHorse.jpg
> 
> Also, for your leg: you want a line from your heel, hip and shoulder. That means leg back, heels down and shoulders forward. "Chair seat" is more functional for Western riders (i.e. when you're doing a 6hr cattle drive you don't give a **** about your form as long as its functional!). This picture shows it nicely (ignore the middle image): http://www.lighthandshorsemanship.com/articles/2008/Article2/images/equitation.jpg




Thanks for the tips! As for the no contact, main reason for that is due to my horses age, he was 2.5years old and contact wasnt something we were yet working on. We are working on it more now, but riding once a week max, theres only so much that you can jam into his mind, lol. Honestly, this thread opened my eyes quite a bit, it was the first time I had ridden English for probably 2-3years, which probably explains quite a bit. Since this, I have sold the saddle, and have ridden Western more. Will have to have someone take new pics of me riding and see if there is an improvement at all. Thanks to everyone that has posted! Love hearing all the different things people see!!


----------



## BearPony (Jan 9, 2013)

Simply getting a saddle that fits you better should help you out with the chair seat/leg positioning problem. The too-small seat looks like it is forcing you into an uncomfortable position.

I like that you appear to have kind and forgiving hands - important with a youngster. Even with an "english" horse, you don't' really need to worry about riding him into the contact yet or worrying about "technical" things - get him moving straight, forward and confidently - the rest can come later.


----------

